# First threads cut.



## chuckorlando (Feb 11, 2014)

Well I cut my first threads. I only had time to partialy cut them the first day. So I had to learn to pick up the thread as well. This will be one of two or so collet stops for the lathe. We should be milling before threading, but almost no one has finished their last project so the mills are at a premium right now.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 11, 2014)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice work.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 11, 2014)

Well done Chuck.

 "Billy G"


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks guys. I never new there was so much math in a thread. And thread wires are a pain to use. I bought 0-1 thread mics and the threads are 1.061 If I remember correctanic: So close. ahahaha


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice work, Chuck. Picking up a thread is a very useful skill to have. It's not something you'll likely have to do often, and it is different on a CNC machine, for sure, but if you ever do repair work, or get stuck reworking some existing threads.....it's good to know. 

And thread wires are vital. There isn't always a ring gage or mating part to go by, so that's how you do it "the hard way". They're not bad once you get the hang of it.

btw, that looks a lot better than my first lathe cut threads!


----------

